# Shorewall won't start [SOLVED]

## mdl313

UPDATE: Thanks for suggestion. However, I finally resolved problem by removing "/var/lib/shorewall/.start" (after making backup copy) then restarting Shorewall. 

----------

## Schnulli

hi

check out if ALL !!!! needed net-stuff is set to " y " in your Kernel Config  :Wink: 

Mostly the reason why Shorewall hangs on startup  :Wink: 

greetz

----------

